# Found our Puppy!!! Guess who's pup he is?



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ok, I think the pictures are here now..*


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

whose pup is it? Yours??
Cute!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw, very cute :wub:


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Forgot to tell you his name..it's "Kilo"*

Of course he's mine..lol I was seeing if anyone could tell what breeder/line he's from. I'll give you a hint, he came from Illinois


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Huerta Hof


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree with Jax! Glad you went there instead of the other kennel you asked about!! Congrats...what's the name of your new addition?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Huerta I suppose  They make beautiful pups in Illinois


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure where he's from but OMG he's cute!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cute cute cute! Congrats,,


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

What a cute puppy!! I'd never be able to put him down.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmmm...
I wonder if that handsome boy is from Karma & Pascha??.....YES he is!!


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

HaHa Robin, they already guessed it! He's such a good little guy, and boy does he look like his daddy! He is going to be a moose too I think. I weighed him last Friday and he was 30lbs at what 14 weeks. He's a quick learner too. We LOVE our Kilo! Thank you Robin


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd steal him for sure.


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck Magnolia..lol not sure if you could peel the velcro pup off my leg!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

found our puppy. guess who's pup he is?

yours. :crazy:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice!
Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

sooooo adorable:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man he is so cute.Congratulations


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

What a cutie. Swap my Huerta Hof puppy for yours?


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Marshies...sorry this is our boy! lol we adore him and couldn't ask for a better pup, although he will be testing us soon I'm sure. Enjoy your girl now while she is a spunky baby remember she is a Shepherd and you have to keep her in check, they have a mind of their own and need to be reminded often who the boss is. (I've read your blogs on your trials with her) You and Amaretto will click and become best friends one of these days and you will look back at her puppiness and laugh about it.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

jhoop371 said:


> Marshies...sorry this is our boy! lol we adore him and couldn't ask for a better pup, although he will be testing us soon I'm sure. Enjoy your girl now while she is a spunky baby remember she is a Shepherd and you have to keep her in check, they have a mind of their own and need to be reminded often who the boss is. (I've read your blogs on your trials with her) You and Amaretto will click and become best friends one of these days and you will look back at her puppiness and laugh about it.


Thank you so much for your encouraging words.
I adore her as well! She has lots of fun moments...and some testing moments. She's shedding her puppy fuzz right now, so I'm feeling slightly sad and SUPER jealous of your big fuzzy boy.
Congrats again!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Totally adorable!!! Congratulations!
Is he a coatie?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes he turned out to be one....but his coat is not much longer than the stock coated sister & brother.
The only real difference is the hair behind the ears.......it was not easy coming to a decision.......we had no problem holding onto him or his brother.
GREAT temperaments in this litter....and very, very nice structure.
I would LOVE to have Blitz (aka Kilo) compete this year in the SV Conformation ring....I would expect him to do very well.
*really nice pups*


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Yes he turned out to be one....but his coat is not much longer than the stock coated sister & brother.
> The only real difference is the hair behind the ears.......it was not easy coming to a decision.......we had no problem holding onto him or his brother.
> GREAT temperaments in this litter....and very, very nice structure.
> I would LOVE to have Blitz (aka Kilo) compete this year in the SV Conformation ring....I would expect him to do very well.
> *really nice pups*


His coat looks a lot like Kastle's at that age and Kastle's got a really nice coat that's not really "long" but with ear floofs  

That puppy is ADORABLE - I have found myself drawn to the silly coatie ears since I've gotten one LOL

If you compete in conformation with a coatie, do you compete only against other coaties? I would like to get an SV rating on Kastle but I have no idea how to go about doing it...is coat determined purely by ear floofs?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey thats my puppy!!!!! When could I pick him up!:wub: lol

He is absolutely adorable


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

FG....Yes, the coated pups/dogs compete against each other.
And NO.....coats are not determined simple by ear fluffs.....but it is usually one of the easiest "markers" to determine if a pup is a coat or not for most people.
Because ALL the puppies had very nice coats to begin with...and the litter consisted of 80% coaties.....the entire litter looked very similar when they were young.
Only 2 of the coated males "looked" coated....the other 2 (the ones here in my home) looked more "normal coated"....but alas, of course were not.
All the pups have a thick undercoat and a very nice straight outer coat.
*I think the coaties are the most beautiful!.....I always have!......that is another reason that I love a thick, longer coat on a stock coated dog/pup.*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I want! :wub:


----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, I cant believe how much he's grown!!! Makes me sad): He is so handsome! I agree with Robin I would love to see him the shows. Keep up the good work! And good luck!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I want! :wub:


I do too 
:wub:


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Robin..I would imagine he will have a coat like his dad Pascha? His looks a little longer but not real long. I will try and post his pic..still getting the hang of doing pictures here. I hope to attend Indy in May since its close.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He's adorable! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome little fellow. :wub:


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's Kilo's dad, I think he looks just like him, his dad is so handsome! I hope Kilo is half as good looking as him when he's all grown up I do love the thicker longer coat also Robin! oh yeah..and his great temperment had something to do with it..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a handsome puppy!!!


----------

